# Rotary Cutting tools (Dremel etc)



## ElectricMD (Dec 30, 2011)

I've been on the market for a rotary cutting tool for a while, I've been reccommended the Dremel ones because there are so many different attachments you can get, but they seem quite expensive.

I've had someone offer me an Ozito one with a bunch of attachments for $40 Australian, which is similar to $40 US... 

I'm wondering if there is any reason to get the Dremel brand or if maybe both are compatable with each other? I mostly want it for cutting plastic. Possibly for some modeling projects too.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You can buy a complete set of of Dremal assys. incliding a circle cutter for about $25.00. I've had mine for years and still have not ran out of bits. 
What is it your doing with this plastic that you need to cut.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

ElectricMD said:


> I mostly want it for cutting plastic


 here in the USA HF has a similar tool with some accessories:
http://www.harborfreight.com/professional-4-speed-rotary-tool-kit-40457.html
.
For hobby type cutting the best tool i have found is the Dremel EZ Lock:
http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-EZ688-...ref=sr_1_9?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1328777254&sr=1-9
.


----------



## ElectricMD (Dec 30, 2011)

does that set include the actual tool? when I was in a store they seemed to sell each model of the basic machine for over $100 each.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.cporotarytools.com/dremel-rotary-tools/dremel-rotary-tools,default,sc.html


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

MD, Yes, Dremel now gets the big bucks for all their tools.
In post #3 the first link is for cheapo rotary tool that is under powered compared to the Dremels but may be adequate for hobby use. 

If you plan to do some serious hobby work the high end kit in post #5 should do anything you want.

The 4000 Dremel has a lot of accessory tools to make it a saw or other tools but I think, if you have big plans it is cheaper and more efficient to go with the biggest Dremel kit in Post#5.


----------

